# A few lizards of Malaysia



## orionmystery (Dec 22, 2014)

Up close with a Spotted House Gecko (Gekko monarchus). Selangor, Malaysia.



Gekko monarchus_MG_4190 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Marbled Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus) looking all pretty. Malaysia. 



Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus_MG_4182 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful Banded Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus pulchellus). Penang, Malaysia.



Cyrtodactylus pulchellus_MG_4060 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Beautiful Banded Bent-toed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus pulchellus). Penang, Malaysia.



Cyrtodactylus pulchellus_MG_4040 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Slim pickings again, but luckily you can always find a couple of Earless Agamid (Aphaniotis fusca). Selangor, Malaysia.



Aphaniotis fusca_MG_4868 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Female Great Angle-head Lizard (Gonocephalus grandis). Selangor, Malaysia. 



Gonocephalus grandis IMG_3493 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Peninsular Horned Tree Lizard / Mountain Horned Dragon (Acanthosaura armata). Malaysia.



Acanthosaura armata_MG_4029 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Acanthosaura armata_MG_4024 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More Tropical Lizards: Tropical Lizard        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 22, 2014)

as always - and do you get tired of this - glorious stuff.


----------



## weepete (Dec 22, 2014)

Those eyes are awesome!


----------



## goooner (Dec 22, 2014)

Wonderful series.


----------



## baturn (Dec 22, 2014)

What they all said^


----------



## snowbear (Dec 22, 2014)

Love the eyes on the geckos.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Dec 22, 2014)

The top two are my favorite. Those eyes are great. 

The 3rd one down and the last seem the most off to me or least natural. Maybe something with the flash? not sure. 

Anyway great job.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 23, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> as always - and do you get tired of this - glorious stuff.



Thanks, Traveler.



weepete said:


> Those eyes are awesome!



Thank you, weepete.



goooner said:


> Wonderful series.



Thanks, gooner.



baturn said:


> What they all said^



Thanks, Brian.



snowbear said:


> Love the eyes on the geckos.



Thank you, Charlie.



laurenvictoria said:


> The top two are my favorite. Those eyes are great.
> 
> The 3rd one down and the last seem the most off to me or least natural. Maybe something with the flash? not sure.
> 
> Anyway great job.



Thanks for the comment. Anyone familiar with full flash macro will know that the further the subject the worse off the quality of light will be (less diffused).


----------



## annamaria (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice series as always.


----------

